
Recruitment, Resumes, Interviews: How the Hiring Process Favors Elites (2015) - yogi123
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/05/recruitment-resumes-interviews-how-the-hiring-process-favors-elites/394166/?single_page=true
======
fovc
Having worked at one of these firms, I will say that there was general
recognition that the system was flawed. Many managers recognized that the best
candidate at some noncore schools would be better than the n-th candidate at
Harvard.

One key limitation alluded to in the article is that identifying and
recruiting top talent incurs high per-school costs (hosting info sessions,
maintaining relationships with the U, general brand-building). Since many of
these firms turn over half their workforce every year, efficient recruiting is
critical.

A further problem that's commonly cited is that identifying top talent is
challenging for non-graduates who don't know which majors are easy/hard, what
GPA ranges are reasonable, what clubs are legitimate, etc.

Finally, there's strong inertia due to the similarity bias. Princeton
graduates like other Princeton graduates and want to hire more of them. The
recruiting teams for different schools may even compete against each other
over who brings more recruits.

[1] Personal and friends' experience

~~~
theaustinseven
There is also the geographic bias. Only the very large companies can afford to
do hiring at schools that are very far away from their headquarters. For
example, I go to school in the midwest, and we get Google, Cisco, and a few
more big names, but then it drops off really fast.

------
Reese1379
I hate to disillusion you, but your parents bank account will have more to do
with your advancement than any intrinsic ability. Also if you study the last
names of the current elite, you'll notice they are the same as bygone elites.

